# How does Bell & Ross compare to Tag and Omega and the likes?



## MrTW

Hi,
I (thought) I decided on a Tag Carrera day/date but stumbled across a BR 126 Original (stunning watch!)

Now, I am back to the drawing board and also include BR into the short list.

My question, not knowing much about BR, how does BR compare to Tag's and Omegas and the like in terms of:

a) quality
b) future depreciation in case I want to upgrade/swatch watches
c) reputation as a luxury watch maker

Any thoughts are highly welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Crmsnraider

Ill focus in on Depreciation. I cant see many Tag's, Omega's keeping MSRP value. Very available and many have them, as far as B&R fits into the picture its lesser known but still, Id mention most watches depreciate (guesstimate 90% of them easy) the moment its bought like a car. 

Id focus more so on making your purchase the RIGHT one with the idea of KEEPING a watch as opposed to worrying how much you can get for it if sold after you decide you didnt care for the choice you made.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love the BR 126 as well just not sure I'd spend that kind of $ on it. I don't know anything about the brand though. I wonder what mvt they use.


----------



## Ray916MN

Bell & Ross is a relative new comer to watch making. The company started originally as the importer and distributor of Sinn watches to the U.S. market under their brand. They have focused on the military and tool watch market and did not start producing their own watches until a little over a decade ago. They have never produced their own movement.

Compared to TAG and in particular the pre-TAG Heuer, and Omega, they have no history or particular horological significance to speak of. 

They make nice products, but it will take some time for them to have a reputation close to TAG Heuer and Omega.


----------



## MrTW

Crmsnraider said:


> Ill focus in on Depreciation. I cant see many Tag's, Omega's keeping MSRP value. Very available and many have them, as far as B&R fits into the picture its lesser known but still, Id mention most watches depreciate (guesstimate 90% of them easy) the moment its bought like a car.
> 
> Id focus more so on making your purchase the RIGHT one with the idea of KEEPING a watch as opposed to worrying how much you can get for it if sold after you decide you didnt care for the choice you made.


Thank you for your feedback.

I do agree with your statement, that probably all watches are depreciating the moment you purchase them. Therefore, I dont really see a watch as an investment. That said, I do want to keep my option open in case I would lik to trade at a later stage (though this is definitely not one of the main purposes right now).

Ultimately, I am struggling with finding the right watch as I like several ones and I know that a purchase of this magnitude will be a once a year event (if even that).


----------



## MrTW

Ray916MN said:


> Bell & Ross is a relative new comer to watch making. The company started originally as the importer and distributor of Sinn watches to the U.S. market under their brand. They have focused on the military and tool watch market and did not start producing their own watches until a little over a decade ago. They have never produced their own movement.
> 
> Compared to TAG and in particular the pre-TAG Heuer, and Omega, they have no history or particular horological significance to speak of.
> 
> They make nice products, but it will take some time for them to have a reputation close to TAG Heuer and Omega.


Thank you for the information. 

To be honest, I have read that same underlying statement about Raymond Weil watches too along the lines of 'fashion watches'.

Now, given that R&B is producing watches for certain purposes, does that mean that R&B's are not considered high end fashion watches?


----------



## thsiao

Buy the watch YOU like most... Do not worry so much about which brand is better than which. In terms of quality I would say they are close. In terms of reputation the TAG over BR simply because TAG is way more established and known. Most people only know TAG, Rolex, and Omega.


----------



## rolex123

B & R is behind tag and omega in quality and reputation IMO saying that i have been thinking about buying an br-02 blue dial for a while,but have heard a good few stories about them no being very reliable and problems with the movement.


----------



## Klesk

In my opinion, I see Omega along with Breitling and Rolex as quality, (relatively) high end timepieces that are probably well known by the general public. I think each of those 3 have their "signature" look and generally have good reputations among the WIS.

TAG, on the other hand, I liken more to Raymond Weil, as an expensive fashion watch. With no other concrete evidence (beyond my opinion), I point to the fact that TAG has discontinued their only real, hardcore dive watch (and the only TAG that I really want), the Aquagraph.

As for Bell & Ross, I have owned several BR02's and just recently received another, with carbon case and Pro dial. I have never had a problem with any of my BR02's and the presentation is top notch. Also, the '02 I just got is currently running +2 seconds per day, so I don't think accuracy is lacking - the only automatic watch that I own that surpasses that mark is my chronometer-certified Breitling Steelfish, a watch that is well known for extraordinary accuracy.

The only knock I have against Bell & Ross, which is a bonus for you if you are looking for one, is that they don't hold their value well as compared to Omega or Breitling. I think their value on the secondary market is probably on par with TAG which is a minus to me as I consider Bell & Ross to be a superior product. I believe that Bell & Ross would do better, except that it is not a well known brand, even among the WIS.

Again, just my highly subjective opinion, FWIW. BTW, I have never had a problem with TAG, so my opinion is not based upon a bad experience with the watch or with service - I have just formed this opinion over years of buying/selling/trading watches in this range.


----------



## 77deluxe

I think Bell & Ross is much better than Tag. Tag is purely a fashion watch. Bell & Ross is a new company, but they give a lot of deference and attention to the classic designs of the past with the intent of establishing themselves as a major serious player in the watch industry. I view Tag as a more expensive Swatch or Swiss army watch. Just my opinion, but an opinion shared by many others. Omega is a classic, Id say a step down from Rolex because there is a bit of "fashion watch" in the brand - possibly because they offer so many quartz models. They have many models that rival Rolex and many that compete with a coach quartz. Go with the Bell & Ross and enjoy it.


----------



## akira23

Personally I would go with the B&R.... Rolex's, Tag's & Omegas can be bought at almost every Mall & Outlets you drive by. But a B&R you don't find everywhere. I've own Rolex's and Omegas, but to me I feel mass produce product does not necessarily mean it's a better product. It all comes down to your taste/preference. Everything depreciates so if you want to invest in a watch, then you need to buy a vintage, Heur (Monaco) Rolex or even a Patek. Perhaps go to your local AD and Test Drive the brands and see which one calls to you!...Just my 'two' cents.....


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

77deluxe said:


> .... Tag is purely a fashion watch. ... I view Tag as a more expensive Swatch or Swiss army watch. Just my opinion, but an opinion shared by many others. Omega is a classic, Id say a step down from Rolex because there is a bit of "fashion watch" in the brand - possibly because they offer so many quartz models. They have many models that rival Rolex and many that compete with a coach quartz. Go with the Bell & Ross and enjoy it.


With all due respect, you need to brush up on TAG's recent history of the past 7 years and understand the watches it has developed and brought to market. B&R has developed nothing on their own compared to TAG in the movement department.

I suppose if watches from the 60s, 70s and 80s are fashion watches, then that's what TAG is. Carrera, Monaco, F1, Silverstone, etc are all styles that have stood the test of time and continue to sell very well today. Yes, they also cater to a broad market but if you want serious watches, TAG makes those, too. Concept 24 system, Caliper 36, Calibre 360, V4, Mikrograph, Cal S, the new Pendulum are all examples of what TAG has done. I doubt anyone would call these fasion watches.


----------



## Watchbreath

Having sold all three, they don't.


----------



## 77deluxe

Wisconsin Proud - well put. Point taken. Still like B&R better though.


----------



## NickDTCHS

I agree with Wisconsin Proud. I think they are cool, but B&R watches are way overpriced. I'm not sure if they have staying power.


----------



## HR F1

B&R make some cool pieces; I like the instrument line and the vintage pieces but admittedly, the prices are rather expensive, especially the chronographs and the limited editions. It's not a brand for everyone and they don't have the same name recognition as Omega, Tag and the like.


----------



## ImitationOfLife

I feel like B&R compares to Tag and Omega rather favorably. My dad has two BR03-92 (Phantom and a Military-type). I've handled them and they feel extremely well made and they keep excellent time to boot. He hasn't had any problems with them and out of his collection, he wears the Phantom the most when he dresses casually. He loves them.


----------



## publandlord

*RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*

You can read stories about all the others breaking down if you want. (Well, mainly Omega; the others, not so much.) Dull AnyMall watches, not my thing. Guess that's why I'm on this bit of the forum!


----------



## cameronweiss

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*

Which brand is best is a question of opinions. Personally, I believe that omega is the "best" of the three brands mentioned, but I only say that based on the current co-axial movement offerings. Omega has put millions of dollars into developing movements and re-establishing themselves as a brand under the swatch group. On the other hand Bell & Ross has not invested in their brand to the same extent that Omega has, meaning they are only producing watches with generic ETA movement (that doesn't mean the watches are bad, it just means that a Bell & Ross is "just for looks" because the mechanism is essentially the same as most other "Swiss Made" watches out there). Now for Tag, they have brought shame on watchmaking due to their dishonesty. They lied about investing in their brand and producing a new movement, when the truth was that they had taken an old Seiko movement and re-branded it as a Tag.

All that being said, I would never buy a Tag, I would love to purchase an Omega Co-axial chronograph, and I own two Bell & Ross' (I bought them because I like the way they look, not for the movement).

All are of good quality and workmanship, but your choice should always come down to what brings you the most joy to own.

FYI, the Bell & Ross watches I own are the Dimineur and the Space 3 GMT (I have never been to space or disarmed a bomb, but I like the watches)


----------



## Xspect

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*

I have own all three brands.

BR arent innovators in movements, dress watch, or leaders in design.
They lack the same histroy as Tag or Omega
I see them as more of a very high end *fashion *watch.
I feel they are very over priced.
Would I own another ? maybe, I love some of the stuff in the history line.


----------



## stilo

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*

I haven't owned any Tags, nor do I like any at the moment. Also, I feel that they bastardized the brand when they allowed Costco to sell it (as well as some low end Omegas). As for Omega, my Co-axial movement stopped working exactly one year to the week that I bought it and it took 6 weeks for Omega to get it back to me. Even when they did, I never got any sort of documentation on why it stopped, they just shipped it back and that's it!

As for the B&R, it is a great looking watch and flies well under the radar. Most people would never believe that it's a $3000 watch. That being said, I don't advertise my watches either when I'm wearing them. To me the B&R is a great fashion watch, or as my wife calls it "the trendy one...". I'm a little more attached to mine as my wife bought it for me on our honeymoon last summer and that's why I love it, though I have considered buying one before on my own. Would I buy another one? Probably, but I'd buy a used one and I think it would be a carbon.

In the end, if you want to really know how they compare, just look at how many people are viewing the Omega and Tag forums compared to the B&R forums. That'll give you an idea!


----------



## cameronweiss

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*

The Tag and Omega watches that are sold in COSTCO are "un-authorized", they are purchased by COSTCO in countries where they can buy them in bulk for a discount and then imported into the usa and marked up slightly. The companies do not recognize these watches as authorized because COSTCO is not an authorized reseller. Recently, Swatch Group (Owner of Omega) sued COSTCO for the resale of their products on the grounds that it damages their brand. It went to the supreme court and Swatch group won, but I am sure COSTCO will attempt an appeal. I for one think that the judgement in Swatch Group's favor violates free trade, but I'm no lawyer.


----------



## stilo

That's funny, I was at Costco a week or two ago and saw a ladies Omega for sale in the showcase.


----------



## DonnyWar

Just lending my opinion

I own all three brands plus Panerai, Breitling, Rolex and Cartier. 

How does B&R compare to Rolex, or Tag? it doesnt, Rolex and Tag are well known brands that even people who care nothing of watches will know. people who don't know anything about my BR thinks its something of a toy watch. Quality? compared to my submariner the build quality is at Par, slightly better than that of my Grand Carerra and a lot better than my Monaco. However my Aquaracer is made of bullets, the quality of which rivals a tank. 

Overall the quality is terrific save for some of the rubber edges on my band. 

Omega is also a big brand which is slightly less popular than Tag and Rolexes here in Indonesia. My speedmaster is of the lower tier so it barely compares to my BR in terms of quality. the Hesalite looks cheap to touch as opposed to Sapphire on BR. I love Omegas but they do have this swatch feel to them..i cant explain it. 

in terms of BR's market share it is a lot similar to Panerai in the earlier days. although Panerai has gotten quite popular over time, I doubt it will probably never be as mainstream as Rolex, tag or Omega. 

These big watches are a piece of blue ocean which has been followed by more popular brands, however most people will agree that the brand that spark this trend to most people is obviously Panerai. 

Once the other big companies start replicating the "tool watch" as BR markets them, then B&R will be the obvious choice in this niche "tool watch" market. 

As for my own opinion; BR is a fashion brand which over time will be a serious "instrument" brand among watch lovers, investment bankers, lawyers and other people with decent disposable income. The reputation is there but lacks heritage which will propel it to greatness.


----------



## Jimr

*My Omega Long Term Experience*

My Omega Pie Pan Constellation (564 movement) was purchased by my wife in 1967.
It has never needed to be repaired. Never. Yes, I have it cleaned and adjusted roughly every 5 years.
Since its last adjustment some 6 months ago, it has been keeping time within COSC tolerances.
I could not expect any better performance and reliability from any mechanical watch.
Truly a beautiful classic watch that has stood the test of time.


----------



## Watchbreath

*Re: My Omega Long Term Experience*

..


Jimr said:


> My Omega Pie Pan Constellation (564 movement) was purchased by my wife in 1967.
> It has never needed to be repaired. Never. Yes, I have it cleaned and adjusted roughly every 5 years.
> Since its last adjustment some 6 months ago, it has been keeping time within COSC tolerances.
> I could not expect any better performance and reliability from any mechanical watch.
> Truly a beautiful classic watch that has stood the test of time.


----------



## sgrenald

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*



cameronweiss said:


> The Tag and Omega watches that are sold in COSTCO are "un-authorized", they are purchased by COSTCO in countries where they can buy them in bulk for a discount and then imported into the usa and marked up slightly. The companies do not recognize these watches as authorized because COSTCO is not an authorized reseller. Recently, Swatch Group (Owner of Omega) sued COSTCO for the resale of their products on the grounds that it damages their brand. It went to the supreme court and Swatch group won, but I am sure COSTCO will attempt an appeal. I for one think that the judgement in Swatch Group's favor violates free trade, but I'm no lawyer.


Just a point...you CAN'T appeal a Supreme Court decision. That's why they're the Supreme Court.


----------



## asiafish

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*



cameronweiss said:


> Now for Tag, they have brought shame on watchmaking due to their dishonesty. They lied about investing in their brand and producing a new movement, when the truth was that they had taken an old Seiko movement and re-branded it as a Tag.


This issue has been discussed much in the Tag forum. The movement in question is not just a "rebranded old Saiko", but rather is _based on_ on existing (and very highly-regarded) Seiko movement, meaning Tag paid a license for use of the design and patents, but is assembled completely by Tag (not purchased from Seiko) and is significantly modified.

Were they (Tag) completely honest with the description "in house"? No. Was it a massive fraud trying to dupe buyers into getting a "cheap Seiko" at a premium price? Again, no.

I don't own one of the specific Tag models in question, but they are gorgeous watches with what many (myself included) consider a very desirable movement that falls somewhere between a generic off-the-shelf movement like the Eta movements in many Tag, B&R and other brands, and a true in-house design. It is also priced accordingly, slightly higher than the generic movement it replaced, but far lower than most true in-house designs.

FWIW, I own several Tag Heuers, one Bell & Ross and a few other watches that I enjoy, but aren't particularly unique or noteworthy. All are of excellent quality and I enjoy choosing which one to wear on any given day.


----------



## asiafish

*Re: My Omega Long Term Experience*



Jimr said:


> My Omega Pie Pan Constellation (564 movement) was purchased by my wife in 1967.
> It has never needed to be repaired. Never. Yes, I have it cleaned and adjusted roughly every 5 years.
> Since its last adjustment some 6 months ago, it has been keeping time within COSC tolerances.
> I could not expect any better performance and reliability from any mechanical watch.
> Truly a beautiful classic watch that has stood the test of time.


My father bought my Pie Pan in 1956. I last had it serviced in 1998 and know it should go back for adjustment and cleaning, but it only gains 3 seconds per day so I haven't bothered lately. It is definitely my "best" watch, but I only wear it on special occasions due to its sentimental value.


----------



## Demosc430

*Re: My Omega Long Term Experience*

I own the same watch that youre wanting, the 126 vintage, orignial model, and i must say, its gorgeous... yes, fashionable, but its classy, its thick, its a solid watch. I own a tag heuer grand carrera gmt, and i must say that ever since lvmh acquired them, they are doing the same thing that movado did (quantity over quality) omega are nice watches, one omega you cant go wrong with is the seamaster professional bond series.... full sized, automatic... just a classic solid...


----------



## chrisdors

*Re: My Omega Long Term Experience*



Demosc430 said:


> I own the same watch that youre wanting, the 126 vintage, orignial model, and i must say, its gorgeous... yes, fashionable, but its classy, its thick, its a solid watch. I own a tag heuer grand carrera gmt, and i must say that ever since lvmh acquired them, they are doing the same thing that movado did (quantity over quality) omega are nice watches, one omega you cant go wrong with is the seamaster professional bond series.... full sized, automatic... just a classic solid...


I had a 2220.80 Omega "Bond", great watch... but I now have a B&R and love it. I think they both serve different purposes- the Omega has the heritage and movement quality, the B&R is more fashion forward- but still a nice swiss watch. For what its worth, Ive had more compliments on the B&R in 2 weeks than I ever had on the Omega. (Dont know if thats a good or bad thing tho- maybe its too fashion forward...)

Buy what you like. Sell it when you dont like it anymore.

Chris


----------



## MCV

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*

I own Breitling, Omega and Tag and am just about to pull the trigger on my first B&R, and once I do, I will then have an accurate comparison to go along with the comments here. I do not think in any way that B&R is a high-end fashion watch, tho. Most of their designs are strictly military or aviation inspired tool watches that would not appeal to fashion-conscious people.

As others have mentioned, B&R is not as well known as the mainstream brands and I think it's always nice to own something that not everyone else has or knows about.

As far as resale, only Rolex truly holds its value, most watches depreciate and that's really not why I buy watches, I buy what I like, with the knowledge that if I decide to sell I will most likely take a hit.

Cheers,

-Marc


----------



## simoncudd

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*



MCV said:


> I own Breitling, Omega and Tag and am just about to pull the trigger on my first B&R, and once I do, I will then have an accurate comparison to go along with the comments here. I do not think in any way that B&R is a high-end fashion watch, tho. Most of their designs are strictly military or aviation inspired tool watches that would not appeal to fashion-conscious people.
> 
> As others have mentioned, B&R is not as well known as the mainstream brands and I think it's always nice to own something that not everyone else has or knows about.
> 
> As far as resale, only Rolex truly holds its value, most watches depreciate and that's really not why I buy watches, I buy what I like, with the knowledge that if I decide to sell I will most likely take a hit.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Marc


Spot on!


----------



## forsberg

*Re: My Omega Long Term Experience*

Can't really compared the 3.

Omega - Built like a tank. Good reputation and very stylish watches. Some models like their speedmaster are timeless.

Tag - Fashion brand for people who want to impress their peers but probably don't even know the movement of their watch. There are some that are true Tag fans (like the vets on this forum), but most are posers.

BR - relatively new brand, but they need to establish their style to be taken seriously. I like their square watches, but not really sure where they wanna go the others


----------



## hotmama

*Re: My Omega Long Term Experience*

Tag is doing a great job in branding themselves. They do produce some nicely made watches, but only the upper tier ones like the Monoca. 
B&R do make some very beautiful watches. They feel very well made. To me, they are great fashion watches , but they cost too much.


----------



## rockin'ron

*Re: My Omega Long Term Experience*



forsberg said:


> Can't really compared the 3.
> BR - relatively new brand, but they need to establish their style to be taken seriously. I like their square watches, but not really sure where they wanna go the others


I know where they wanna go, they wanna Fly High. They're all about aviator watches!!!


----------



## montrealer

rockin'ron said:


> I know where they wanna go, they wanna Fly High. They're all about aviator watches!!!


+1

Agreed ! And what I really like about the brand is that while they are relatively simple and conservative in terms of movements, they look like nothing else on the market. Their line up is very coherent across the board from model to model.

While a young brand, I think they have excellent branding and brand recognition.


----------



## martin_blank

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*

I like all 3 brands but I think BR needs another decade or 2 of making nice watches before you can begin to compare it to established brands. Theres a fair amount of gimicky-ness going on with the radar / pirate stuff to where I would question long term success...

that said i think the build quality and finish of the individual watches is comparable and the Vintage 126 Carbon is probably my favorite watch out of any tag, omega, br..


----------



## Brosom

*Re: RolexTagOmega zzzzzzzzzz*

I really like B&R watches but truth is I can't possibly compare it to Rolex or Omega because they don't make their own movement, they buy one and from the rumors I heard cheap one when you look at the price of the watch.

As far as military applications, all professional aviators I know use Seiko or Omega watches. Soldiers are usually seen wearing the though&inexpensive gshock, and divers mostly go for Citizen


----------



## JonS1967

I own a Vintage 126 which i purchased new from a local AD in 2004. I also have a Rolex Submariner (16610 from 1999 purchased used by me in 2005), a Panerai (PAM 00165 bought new in 2003), and an Omega Speedmaster Pro (bought new in 2000). I also own a few Russian made Vostoks. I have always bought what I like and haven't worried about what I think others will say about my choices.

IMHO my B & R is a fantastic watch. It has the Valjoux 7750 movement and it keeps great time! The steel bracelet is my favorite of any watch I have ever owned; very good design and quality. The watch was inspired by the 1970's era Cabot Watch Company (CWC) pilot's chronograph. CWC made watches for the British military. The dial is so easy to read; like my Speedy and unlike my Submariner which at times is hard to read because of glare. After not wearing it for a while it always puts a huge smile on my face when I take it out of my watch case to wind it.

Now if I could keep only one watch it would be my Speedmaster Pro. For the money it may just be the best watch deal on the planet. No watch can match its accomplishments or pedigree. It is bulletproof and has stood the test of time. The hesalite crystal gives character and ruggedness that sapphire can't match. The Lemania movement is arguably one of the best chronograph movements ever made. I base this opinion on a combination of my personal experience and things I have read over the years by watch experts I respect. 

At the end of the day you should get what fits your taste and your lifestyle. For me the chronograph is more important than having the abililty to dive. For others the opposite is true. Try the different watches on in person and go for the one that speaks to you. After all, isnt that a big part of the fun? Good luck!


----------



## chunki

I have owned many of both and rate B&R above Tag, IMO Tag is all over the place with their watch lines . B&R is on the right track and produce some very nice ETA movement watches ...I wouldn't worry to much that it doesn't have a long history...


----------



## putra3007

chunki said:


> I have owned many of both and rate B&R above Tag, IMO Tag is all over the place with their watch lines . B&R is on the right track and produce some very nice ETA movement watches ...I wouldn't worry to much that it doesn't have a long history...


Totally agree. I owned Tag, Omega and just got my BR03-94 Commando. Simply beautiful and each time I wore it, people just can't help but to ask what watch is that. Omega is obviously on top but Tag is just too common fashion watch. From the country I come from, it's a watch that the low income groups wants to have to show off...:-d


----------



## crc32

As an owner of several Omegas, Breitlings, TAGs (in the past) and a BR02 I'd like to add my opinion to this topic.

For me, the biggest difference between the mentioned brands is that BR _currently _defines itself through its design - which it does extremely well and sucessfully. BR made the square design of the BR01 its trademark. Also the other lines (WW, BR02) are stand-alone concepts that have not been copied from elsewhere. With it's massive financial success, I believe that BR will also launch technical innovations (modified or someday even their own movements) in the near future.

TAG Heuer, Omega, Breitling (and others in the same price-range) are on the market for a longer time and (of course) had more time to develop innovations, more time to get into peoples heads through (partly aggressive) marketing, which can be seen as an advantage or not. If you want your watch being recognized by the average fellow on the street then Breitling, TAG and Omega beat BR by far. In the end, it depends on what you want and what you feel comfortable with.

I try not to take the rankings you see every now and then too seriously. The people that put those lists together have their own preferences and perceptions. My approach is to get as much knowlegde about the things/brands/models that interest me and create my own top lists based on the facts that are important to me.

c.


----------



## SimonPG

77deluxe said:


> I think Bell & Ross is much better than Tag. Tag is purely a fashion watch. Bell & Ross is a new company, but they give a lot of deference and attention to the classic designs of the past with the intent of establishing themselves as a major serious player in the watch industry. I view Tag as a more expensive Swatch or Swiss army watch. Just my opinion, but an opinion shared by many others. Omega is a classic, Id say a step down from Rolex because there is a bit of "fashion watch" in the brand - possibly because they offer so many quartz models. They have many models that rival Rolex and many that compete with a coach quartz. Go with the Bell & Ross and enjoy it.


I agree with you and Klesk's response above.

I own a number of Rolex, Omega, IWC, and Heuer (pre-TAG) watches and they range from 1950s to 2012 versions. Recently I bought my first Bell & Ross - a BR02 chrono, which is sensational and every bit as well made as all the other watches I own (and I would even include Rolex in that). It is simple a beautifully made watch.

So, since then I have bought Bell & Ross BR01 versions which I am equally thrilled with.

For any premium brand watch my experience is that not having their own in-house is not necessarily a bad thing. In some cases it is a positive thing because where it is something like an ETA well proven movement it can be extremely reliable, well proven, accurate and easily serviced. Omega and Breitling have had a number of models that have not used in-house movements. Some brands like Panerai claim to use in-house movements, but have some models where the so-called in-house movement is a worked up off-the-shelf movement that they dod not fully design themselves. So the question here is what really defines an in-house movement?

The EAT movement in my BR02-94 is accurate to 2 seconds per day - excellent.

IMHO Bell & Ross's attention to detail of build quality is equal to any other luxury brand. Personally, I think many of the disparaging comments around the traps are made by people who do not own them - so how much can they really know?

So, I suggest that you make you decision my deciding "do I love this watch"? If you do, then certainly check out its build quality and movement reputation and decide from there. Do not let brand itself cloud your decision.

Enjoy the BR02!!!


----------



## Camguy

I own a Tag and an Omega. IMO both are great watches. The Tag is a 2000 Classic quartz chrono. Not horologically significant, but great-looking, built like a tank, extremely accurate. My Omega is a Seamaster GMT, the 1128 pre-coaxial movement (I'm happy about that), the "Great White." Fantastic watch. It's seen me through a couple of war-zone assignments and keeps fabulous time, well-within COSC specs after ten years.
Whether Tag is a "fashion watch" is debatable, I suppose, but I can accept that. It's a solid, attractive dive watch, and if a non-WIS says "hey, a Tag," that's okay.
Omega may be straying marketing-wise, but I can't help but appreciate the heritage of the brand. That it is well-respected by the WISerati is a bonus for a shallow fellow like me.
I like the looks of B&R a lot. I think they're very cool uber-tool watches, and I rarely see one in the wild. The fact that they're driven by stock ETAs, doesn't bother me, the 2824 is a classic engine with it's own time-tested appeal.
However, that all being said, I can't justify spending the money on a B&R. If I had 3 or 4k to spend on a watch, I'd go a different direction, Fortis or Glycine, and get the hat trick: looks, movement, and history.


----------



## enzo panuccio

Well said Camguy 
...well written & totally objective evaluation.



Camguy said:


> I own a Tag and an Omega. IMO both are great watches. The Tag is a 2000 Classic quartz chrono. Not horologically significant, but great-looking, built like a tank, extremely accurate. My Omega is a Seamaster GMT, the 1128 pre-coaxial movement (I'm happy about that), the "Great White." Fantastic watch. It's seen me through a couple of war-zone assignments and keeps fabulous time, well-within COSC specs after ten years. Whether Tag is a "fashion watch" is debatable, I suppose, but I can accept that. It's a solid, attractive dive watch, and if a non-WIS says "hey, a Tag," that's okay. Omega may be straying marketing-wise, but I can't help but appreciate the heritage of the brand. That it is well-respected by the WISerati is a bonus for a shallow fellow like me. I like the looks of B&R a lot. I think they're very cool uber-tool watches, and I rarely see one in the wild. The fact that they're driven by stock ETAs, doesn't bother me, the 2824 is a classic engine with it's own time-tested appeal.


100% about the Tag 2000 quartz. Wore mine every day for 10 years. As you stated not horologically significant but an absolute gem of a watch and totally bullet proof.



Camguy said:


> However, that all being said, I can't justify spending the money on a B&R. If I had 3 or 4k to spend on a watch, I'd go a different direction, Fortis or Glycine, and get the hat trick: looks, movement, and history.


Not entirely agreeable with this. At the end of the day we would all like our favorites to be cheaper, it goes with the territory. :-d
but I find B & R to be priced where I would expect to find it compared to other marques of a similar offering.
...that being said, of course I would like to see it far far cheaper so that I could obtain it far far sooner. :-d
I don't doubt you're right about Fortis and Glycine, but pricing doesn't seem to deter us because watch lovers tend to buy with our hearts more than our heads, which at the end of the day I guess is the way it should be.


----------



## DaisyChain

MrTW said:


> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> I do agree with your statement, that probably all watches are depreciating the moment you purchase them. Therefore, I dont really see a watch as an investment. That said, I do want to keep my option open in case I would lik to trade at a later stage (though this is definitely not one of the main purposes right now).
> 
> Ultimately, I am struggling with finding the right watch as I like several ones and I know that a purchase of this magnitude will be a once a year event (if even that).


Just a point in question: Patek Philippe brand of watch, only goes up in value, exponentially, observed from all the research I've done, .. . . . so, if you can afford a second hand model in their range, . . it will not only be an investment, but will hold it's value too. (I wished I had bought one back in 2016/2017, as the model I was looking at, has increased in value between + £25k - £30k, . . . . . almost doubling in value!!?


----------



## One-Seventy

DaisyChain said:


> Just a point in question: Patek Philippe brand of watch, only goes up in value, exponentially, observed from all the research I've done, .. . . . so, if you can afford a second hand model in their range, . . it will not only be an investment, but will hold it's value too. (I wished I had bought one back in 2016/2017, as the model I was looking at, has increased in value between + £25k - £30k, . . . . . almost doubling in value!!😪


Retained values and delivering stellar returns are of course the Most Important Thing to the Watch Investor/Speculator - often abbreviated as "WIS". Don't buy watches you like the look of; that's what ordinary schmoes do! Key is to buy the market and participate in the upside _and that means putting your cash into the right investments_.


----------



## bigclive2011

Wow, 10 1/2 years old……. That’s Gotta be a record surely.


----------



## One-Seventy

bigclive2011 said:


> Wow, 10 1/2 years old&#8230;&#8230;. That's Gotta be a record surely.


Many barn-find threads get bump-started by the value investor brigade, fresh in from the morningstar forums.


----------



## Brny11

Well, tag and Omega don’t compare to each other. I’d compare BR to Longines and baume and mercier. 

I’d take any above over a tag. The brand is so unappealing, selling smart watches as their flagship, that it ruins the entire lineup for me. 

Omega is a level above (strictly horological comparison). 

Skip BR, skip Tag and look to Omega, if it’s an option.


----------



## justinloos88

I’m a fan of BR for your first automatic watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burimbexheti4

77deluxe said:


> I think Bell & Ross is much better than Tag. Tag is purely a fashion watch. Bell & Ross is a new company, but they give a lot of deference and attention to the classic designs of the past with the intent of establishing themselves as a major serious player in the watch industry. I view Tag as a more expensive Swatch or Swiss army watch. Just my opinion, but an opinion shared by many others. Omega is a classic, Id say a step down from Rolex because there is a bit of "fashion watch" in the brand - possibly because they offer so many quartz models. They have many models that rival Rolex and many that compete with a coach quartz. Go with the Bell & Ross and enjoy it.


so wrong abou tag,they have rich history behind maybe more than omega and rolex


----------

